
Near-record strength El Niño still on track to bring a wet California winter - apsec112
http://www.weatherwest.com/archives/3566
======
esturk
I've always wondered how sensible is it to dig temporary holes/ditches that
will store excess amounts of water and then later fill it back up once we're
done with it. This is similar to how an empty swimming pool may be used to
store excess rainfall. Perhaps the work put into it isn't worth the effort?

~~~
ketralnis
Is this not what reservoirs are?

~~~
guelo
Right. It is impractical to dig a ditch big enough to matter. That's why you
damn up mountain canyons instead.

------
eCa
Meanwhile, Northern Europe has just seen one of the driest Octobers for a long
while. Large areas has received less than five percent of normal
precipitation. Stockholm has never had so little rain in October since
measurements started back in 1786, beating a record from 1866.

Will be interesting to see if this continues into winter.

~~~
fungi
Does El Nino have an affect Europe?

Maybe a good time to buy wheat futures? Australia's east coast wheat crop is
going to have a rough year or three.

------
ChuckMcM
Given the trend to wetter seasons in the south I wonder if anyone is thinking
about increasing reservoir capacity there?

~~~
greglindahl
Here's one project that's starting:

[http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-stormwater-
pla...](http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-stormwater-
plan-20150625-story.html)

Enough rainwater falls on LA to provide for all of LA's water needs. Now
almost all of this rain goes into the ocean.

~~~
ChuckMcM
That is awesome, thanks for that link.

------
derrida
Meanwhile, greatest environmental disaster of this century is underway in
Indonesia. Heard of it?

[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/30/indones...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/30/indonesia-
fires-disaster-21st-century-world-media)

------
derrida
Meanwhile, greatest environmental disaster of this century is underway in
Indonesia. 3 weeks more C02 has been released than annually in Germany & is
currently releasing more C02 than the US economy. The flip side to this
forecast in California. Heard of it?

[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/30/indones...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/30/indonesia-
fires-disaster-21st-century-world-media)

